# Best spyware software



## Adam Warren (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey everybody, I was just wondoring what you think the best software for spyware is? I am curently using spybot and ad-aware, i was just curious to konw what you guys think is the best!


----------



## Tha Killa (Mar 3, 2005)

I have heard that SpySweeper by Webroot is good (from PC Magazine, Editor's Choice). And a friend of mine has said that Microsoft's Anti-Spyware software is good. (you can probably find that at www.microsoft.com for free)


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 3, 2005)

actually the MS AntiSpyware system is pretty good, they bought GIANT AntiSpyware.  When ever something makes a registry entry that it doesn't recognize it tells you about it.


----------



## Blue (Mar 4, 2005)

I like webroot myself. I also use ad-aware and spybot.


----------



## Lax (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm a big SS supporter, I usually find that it finds stuff that some/most other programs don't. It's easy to use and doesn't consume much memory for realtime blocking.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 4, 2005)

lol why isnt this in the software section? lol


----------



## b3n (Mar 4, 2005)

I use ad-aware mainly.


----------



## Jon Boy (Mar 4, 2005)

Spyware nuker  It looks good and I find it finds spyware that other programmes dont.



> lol why isnt this in the software section? lol


Erm it is as far as I know or were you joking.


----------



## dave597 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> Spyware nuker  It looks good and I find it finds spyware that other programmes dont.
> 
> 
> Erm it is as far as I know or were you joking.


thats cos he moved it. 

and why isnt this called best anti-spyware software?!    i can think of some great sites hosting spyware (software)!


----------



## Jon Boy (Mar 4, 2005)

lol did not know he moved it it just looked to me like he had a memory relapse or something.  


> and why isnt this called best anti-spyware software?!  i can think of some great sites hosting spyware (software)!


 Ok I have no idea what you are on about lol  but im sure it makes sense


----------



## Praetor (Mar 4, 2005)

I have Spybot installed but i dont recall the last time ive needed or cared to run it .... ah the benifits of whitelisting


----------



## Yeti (Mar 4, 2005)

> ah the benifits of whitelisting


What exactly is whitelisting?


----------



## Jon Boy (Mar 4, 2005)

Yer ?  I am I whitelisted and what is it.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 4, 2005)

> What exactly is whitelisting?


In a firewall whitelisting refers to where you have a list of "ok" stuff ... anything explicitly not included in that list it blocked; so if I dont authorize www.whatever.com then it gets blocked (yes I have to authorize everything but once its established life is good). Depending on the firewall you can get pretty picky such as:
- Program = IE
- Version = <blah>
- Protocol = 6
- Local ip = <blah>
- Local port = <blah>
- Remote ip = 64.191.70.9
- Remote Port = 80
- Direction = outbound
- Rule = allow
Thats a sample rule that allows for a given application to access ComputerForum. You can get even pickier by adding rules that are time sensitive and/or user-sensitive

Furthermore, you [can] also whitelist processes ... hehe which makes things kinda funny if you forget to make a rule for logonui.exe -- you cant launch the login screen program  You can also control how that application is launched (i.e., whether it's launched by explorer.exe or some other application launches it etc)



> Yer ? I am I whitelisted and what is it.


HUh?


----------



## irsmart (Mar 11, 2005)

I like your origional choices. I use them.


----------

